# Mineral line of makeup that isn't loose powder?



## SagMaria (May 3, 2007)

I know there are quite a few lines of mineral makeup out there that have pressed powder eyeshadows, blushes, bronzers, etc.  Could you ladies give me a few names?


----------



## SagMaria (May 3, 2007)

I think someone had posted a list of all the mineral makeup companies out there, does anyone know which thread that was in?


----------



## eunicecheng (May 3, 2007)

Jane Iredale has pressed foundation, e/s and blushes


----------



## user79 (May 5, 2007)

I think Youngblood does compact pressed ones. I think.


----------



## Renee (May 6, 2007)

Katie B. cosmetics has a liquid and compact mineral foundations. They are both very nice.


----------



## Ming (May 7, 2007)

Illuminaire isn't a loose powder but a cream.  Pretty neutral colors with lots of staying power.


----------



## xiahe (May 7, 2007)

milani has a mineral makeup compact (along with the loose mineral makeup)


----------



## alysaunknox (Jul 16, 2007)

There's a line called True, and its just like BE but in compact form...and the brushes are soooo soft...it's a little more expensive, and they only sell it at dayspas though. One of my friends let me try some of hers, and it covers way better than BE, too.


----------



## claresauntie (Jul 16, 2007)

Seriously? No one has mentioned MAC....?

Mineralized Skin Finish Natural is pressed mineral powder. It can be used as a powder or as a sheer-to-medium coverage foundation.

Mineralized Satin Finish is a liquid mineral-based foundation. 

The other Mineralized Skin Finishes (some new ones coming out in a few days) are great as blushes or eye color, and the new Mineralized Eye Shadows are fabulously smooth and blendable.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jul 25, 2007)

I think physicians formula has some of these too..but im not too sure on that


----------



## susanks1 (Aug 4, 2007)

Monave has cream and liquid foundation.


----------



## Chrystia (Aug 6, 2007)

Larenim I believe has pressed foundation. I would be willing to bet EMANI does as well. And there is the new PUR Minerals that Ulta has been promoting lately.  Those are all pressed as well.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Aug 6, 2007)

i think tarte has pressed mineral face powder


----------



## crystal_gale (Nov 20, 2007)

Larenim does have pressed foundation..i use this one (my HG) ..also Jane Iredale has pressed and liquid too


----------



## tomodachi_usagi (Nov 24, 2007)

pur minerals is a pressed mineral company. sold in ulta stores


----------



## Esthetician101 (May 13, 2008)

I am a licensed Esthetician who sells Youngblood Mineral Cosmetics.  This line sells all mineral makeup with loose, pressed and liquid foundation.  If you are looking for something other than loose the liquid is great for light to medium coverage.  You can also use the liquid and then a loose foundation on top for amazing coverage.  My clients are all very satisfied with this line.  This line provides so many benefits for your skin and is very natural on the skin.  Good luck!


----------



## DirtyHarriet (May 14, 2008)

everyday minerals is coming out with a pressed powder line.  they will have several shades available when the new site goes live, and they will be adding shades from there!


----------



## Navessa (Jul 14, 2008)

mineral fusion is my fav!  i even signed up for their new kits!


----------



## magia (Aug 10, 2008)

Pure luxe has creamy foundation in their stock I think. Everyday minerals has pressed powders too.


----------



## mysteryflavored (Aug 12, 2008)

La Bella Donna.


----------



## evah2003 (Dec 28, 2008)

MAD minerals has a liquid foundation, EDM has some pressed foundation colours, as well as blushes, Monave has liquid and cream foundations and Earthen GLow minerals has a liquid foundation as well.


----------



## YSLaddict4 (Feb 19, 2009)

Pur minerals


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 20, 2009)

I think Neutrogena does a pressed mineral powder, maybe Maybelline as well


----------



## joojoobss (Mar 17, 2009)

maybelline makes a liquid mineral foundation. I've tried it and i think its very nice. (coverage is on the med to full side.)


----------



## Sashan (Mar 18, 2009)

I adore Jane Iredale. The Pure Pressed Base SPF20 is excellent!


----------



## mollyloretta (Mar 18, 2009)

There's a company called Your Name Professional Cosmetics (Your name pro redirect------------), they carry liquid, pressed, and loose powders.  I actually really enjoy their products -- they've got a great range of shade and everything!

The reason they're called Your Name Pro is because you can request to have the name of YOUR company printed on the front so you can promote your own company  If you go to the site, you can find salons that sell it in your area.  The cost isn't too bad, and I think the coverage and finish of the liquid is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## usmcwife27 (Mar 21, 2009)

Rimmel has great mineral foundation, and neutrogena has a new mineral line, most of the drugstore brands are offering mineral makeup in pressed form. good luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SagMaria* 

 
_I know there are quite a few lines of mineral makeup out there that have pressed powder eyeshadows, blushes, bronzers, etc. Could you ladies give me a few names? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------

